# Wharfedale Diamonds 10.1 or 10.2, Diamond 220/225 or Monitor Audio Bronze 2's



## starbux61

I need help picking which one to buy.  Can get the 10.1 Diamonds now at 249.00 pair, the others go up to 380.00 pair for the Monitor Audios.  Powering with a Marantz PM6005 integrated amp.


----------



## pinkfloyd4ever

I've been wondering the same thing. I'm trying to choose between the Wharfedale Diamond 225, 10.2 or the Monitor Audio Bronze 2. I believe those 3 are comparable as they all have a 6.5" mid/bass driver, whereas the  Diamond 10.1 and 220 and MA Bronze 1 have a 5" mid/bass driver. If I was going to use a subwoofer, I'd probably go with something with a 5" mid/bass driver, but I'm trying to avoid a sub if possible.
  
 As I understand it, the Diamond 220 is the newer version of the 10.1, and the 225 is the newer version of the 10.2.
  
 I did find these reviews/comparisons, although neither is directly comparing the 3 I have my eyes on
  
 http://www.avforums.co.za/index.php?topic=29186.0
  
 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/2233954-2-0-bookshelf-compared-wharfedale-philharmonic-chane-musichall-elac-energy-kef.html
  
 I wish I had more to add. I think the best you can do is to audition them in your space with your sources & amplification. So, if you can swing it, order both the MA Bronze 2 and one or more of the Diamonds, break them both in with at least 100 hours of pink noise, and compare them directly for a few weeks with music you know well, then return the one you like the least. And of course, let us know your impressions!
  
 I plan on doing this at some point. Most likely when they put them on sale for $241 again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (hint: check out camelcamelcamel.com if you don't know of it. It's an Amazon price tracking service)


----------



## pinkfloyd4ever

I've been considering the KEF Q100 more and more the past week. Yes, they only have a 5.25" mid/bass driver compared to the 6.5" mid/bass of the Diamond 10.2 & 225, MA Bronze 2 and the KEF Q300, but everything I've read says that the midrange of the Q100 is so much better than that of the all of the above, including the Q300 (and the bass of the Q100 is so good for a 5.25" driver) that most people who've heard both seem to recommend the Q100 over the Q300. You can always add a delicious powered sub like the smashing Dayton Audio values from parts express if you need mOAr BASSSs https://www.parts-express.com/cat/powered-subwoofers/95?N=18503+4294967118+4294967060&Ne=10166&Nrs=collection%28%29%2Frecord%5Bendeca%3Amatches%28.%2C%22P_PortalID%22%2C%221%22%29+and+endeca%3Amatches%28.%2C%22P_Searchable%22%2C%221%22%29%5D&PortalID=1 (wait a month or so and they'll be on sale for ~20% less)
  
  
 check kefdirect and accessories4less for the best prices on the KEFs


----------

